# The Durfey Mountain Ranch



## Gdurfey

Well folks, I have been posting pictures of the ranch evolution over in “How’s Your Day Been” but time to start a thread. 

House halves were delivered today. Amazing, truck drivers dropped them and the only guys faster to leave were the escorts. Gee, didn’t realize. 

The house is a Bonnavilla out of Nebraska. About 4 months late. All the usual reasons we are hearing….. and significant cost overruns. 20% I would say on house alone. 

So, house dropped and company owner gets his magic machine hooked up, starts up driveway/easement, drags the back end and breaks something in his front driveline. Road is completely blocked and he has to head back to town for other equipment. 

His truck won’t pull it up the driveway so now he calls this huge 6x6 wrecker named “Plan B”!!!! Well, they almost need Plans C and D!! Almost should have taken another few trees out, widened the turn in from the easement, etc. after about 5.5 hours, both house halves are sitting on the build site ready for the crane…..except no space for the crane. 

I took some GoPro video that I will have to edit, realized my pictures just don’t do the ordeal justice!! But they are here. Last shot was a pretty sunset with us looking over the foundation. 

Thanks for all the thoughts, wishes and prayers. Please keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Nature Man

I'm glued to this! So very cool to watch! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

In for the duration.

I remember being amazed watching when our Wick Home was put together 47 years ago. Couldn't believe it when the bathroom section was being lifted into place with everything already installed.

Things sure have come a long way since then...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very exciting for you I'm sure, been a long time cominghats of to you for your patience with all the delays.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Glad to hear you are at least looking at your house. Here is hoping you find room for that crane!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

There’s light at the end of the tunnel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Glad to hear you are at least looking at your house. Here is hoping you find room for that crane!


Frank, you said it. There was supposed to be room for them to pull the crane between the two halves…….

Picture is looking southeast from the back corner of our foundation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, the only video worth sharing in my opinion. These guys were moving down my county road. They got to a place where they could drop them, dropped them, and all I saw was their dust……..

but, neat to see your house go by…..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

These are all frames from my videos, shows the general troubles of getting them to the house site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Didn't realize those came on such a low riding trailers, no wonder they dropped them as soon as they could. They saw the road getting narrower, trees getting closer to the road and figured they better git while the going was good!

Know anybody with a drone? Some drone footage of your property while they are lifting the house into place would be neat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Didn't realize those came on such a low riding trailers, no wonder they dropped them as soon as they could. They saw the road getting narrower, trees getting closer to the road and figured they better git while the going was good!
> 
> Know anybody with a drone? Some drone footage of your property while they are lifting the house into place would be neat.


The drone would be cool!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Oh. I keep forgetting to ask, are they going to do more tree removal/ site work to get the crane in there, or is there enough room to shift things around and make it work?


----------



## Gdurfey

I hope not. They didn’t have to take out a lot, just one large one on along the driveway coming up the hill. There is a circle drive that goes around my island but it is somewhat steep coming back down to main driveway. 

The house halves are definitely not in there where they thought. They were planning on the crane being able to pull between the halve and forward. 

Definitely have a very large approach to our home now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. Insta-house. I'm sure you're anxious to get inside and start making it home

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Nice. Insta-house. I'm sure you're anxious to get inside and start making it home


And I don’t have a shop yet to do projects…..like, we deleted the bath tub, she found a cast iron claw foot tub that needs work. We have corrugated metal to do a wanes-coat around dining and living area, we have beetle kill pine for an accent wall, ……..and she is going to do a lot of painting!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> And I don’t have a shop yet to do projects…..like, we deleted the bath tub, she found a cast iron claw foot tub that needs work. We have corrugated metal to do a wanes-coat around dining and living area, we have beetle kill pine for an accent wall, ……..and she is going to do a lot of painting!!!!


It's good to have something to look forward to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

From my viewpoint sitting at my desk, doesn't look too bad for crane placement. Might have to set down and reposition though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> From my viewpoint sitting at my desk, doesn't look too bad for crane placement. Might have to set down and reposition though.



It just seemed like it was going to be a skinny crane or a Mr Gadget crane……

Oh…..just realized I didn’t get my last picture in here from the morning after. Now my comment might make since. Duh…..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm as excited as you are!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## barry richardson

Is that a full basement Garry? if so, that should make a nice shop space...


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> It just seemed like it was going to be a skinny crane or a Mr Gadget crane……
> 
> Oh…..just realized I didn’t get my last picture in here from the morning after. Now my comment might make since. Duh…..
> 
> View attachment 221490


With a big enough crane you can lift anything! Same as a chain saw - You wouldn't bring an electric chain saw with a 14" bar to a redwood cutting down party. The crane does not have to be between the halves - it can setup elsewhere. Those things don't really weigh all that much. Scaling the size I'd say probably close to 15 tons. Not a big lift but would have to watch out for reach. That's why they may have to pick, reset, pick again, etc... - unless they bring a big crane in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> With a big enough crane you can lift anything! Same as a chain saw - You wouldn't bring an electric chain saw with a 14" bar to a redwood cutting down party. The crane does not have to be between the halves - it can setup elsewhere. Those things don't really weigh all that much. Scaling the size I'd say probably close to 15 tons. Not a big lift but would have to watch out for reach. That's why they may have to pick, reset, pick again, etc... - unless they bring a big crane in.


The original plan was to park them in such a way the crane could go between them, set up, then pick up either half. They mid-judged and we’re whipped by the time they got them that far. 

One of the truck drivers estimated 40k pounds….. so you are ballpark. 

Crane now scheduled for Saturday!!!!! Bring a lawn chair

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

barry richardson said:


> Is that a full basement Garry? if so, that should make a nice shop space...


Just crawl space. They insist on a almost 4 foot high space which I appreciate. Shop foundation is to the right or behind the shed that shows in a few pictures. 

Speaking of that, those plans are approved by the county, now waiting on the company, truss order etc. 

It is coming together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Plan B....gotta love the name and seems apropos given everything thus far!

Thanks for sharing everything and keep it coming! And congrats!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, I'm gonna call foul on their original planning. You would need probably minimum 20' clear (most probably more) between the halves for a crane to have footprint and probably more to clear the counterweight swing properly. I don't see another 17'-20'+ between those trees especially with the branches. OSHA has told me (not really defined in the regs though) that they would want a minimum of about 2' from the maximum swing diameter to a structure that may cause pinning of a person by the counterweight. But then of course OSHA probably won't go up to Durfey's Knob! Many "mountains" are called knobs in these here parts!

This is getting to be fun to watch. Drone footage would be awesome - I'd lend you mine but it hasn't flown in 3 years at least, plus it might transmit the wuhan virus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You're going to need a sign. I'm thinking pine trees in silhouette with "Durfey Family Ranch" in an arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Garry, curious what the time frame is once the crane sets it in place? About a week or so before they turn it over to you?

Also curious about the level of finishing required on the interior once it's put together. Assume they will need to tape and mud joints, do they paint to your specs, or are you doing all the painting? Assume floor coverings will need installation, or at least tying together also.


----------



## Gdurfey

Steve in VA said:


> Plan B....gotta love the name and seems apropos given everything thus far!
> 
> Thanks for sharing everything and keep it coming! And congrats!!!


I actually passed that tow truck in town (Woodland Park) as I was running errands waiting on them to get their other truck after the one broke the axle. I thought that was a great name!!

that thing was a monster. Not like the gigantic 18 wheeler wreckers, but think of the old Vietnam war era 6x6 trucks on steroids!!


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> You're going to need a sign. I'm thinking pine trees in silhouette with "Durfey Family Ranch" in an arc.


I like. I got vetoed on my idea of a name. We have black aberts squirrels. So, I came up with Black Squirrel Ranch. Then a work buddy instantly came up with BS Ranch………and the wife said NO!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, I'm gonna call foul on their original planning. You would need probably minimum 20' clear (most probably more) between the halves for a crane to have footprint and probably more to clear the counterweight swing properly. I don't see another 17'-20'+ between those trees especially with the branches. OSHA has told me (not really defined in the regs though) that they would want a minimum of about 2' from the maximum swing diameter to a structure that may cause pinning of a person by the counterweight. But then of course OSHA probably won't go up to Durfey's Knob! Many "mountains" are called knobs in these here parts!
> 
> This is getting to be fun to watch. Drone footage would be awesome - I'd lend you mine but it hasn't flown in 3 years at least, plus it might transmit the wuhan virus!


The excavator didn’t quite do what was asked of him. Supposed to have been more room on one side that would have created more space. They are going to pull the crane further forward…..

but I don’t think they really got the tape measure out. Yes, it is a long house…….


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Garry, curious what the time frame is once the crane sets it in place? About a week or so before they turn it over to you?
> 
> Also curious about the level of finishing required on the interior once it's put together. Assume they will need to tape and mud joints, do they paint to your specs, or are you doing all the painting? Assume floor coverings will need installation, or at least tying together also.


Great question Tim as many of my friends have assumed we are moving in next week. They usually say 6-8 weeks, but ours may be towards 10 weeks.

The biggest thing is we are doing an attached garage. That was one of my first questions. The roof has to be torn into to match roof lines and I added 6 feet to the end next to the utility room. This will create a hallway of sorts beside the garage and extending to the middoe of the house. (Can folks picture this). So, a 2 and 1/2 car garage.

Utilities will be one of the first things as well. Repairs from transport, finish trim, jack the roof up, finish, etc. We chose colors and such as part of the purchase process. 

Interior is mostly done, painted, dry wall, etc. Flooring should have been mostly done but we didn’t care for the selection of their new suppliers. So we have purchased flooring and it is on my car trailer waiting…. They had options, but as we have large dogs and such, we wen with the luxury vinyl from one end to the other. Given that, they were going to install either front or back half at the factory, but now they have to lay all the flooring.

After flooring, the cabinets and trim.

Sometime they need to pour the garage floor…….

I must be forgetting something, but given the way construction has gone so far, gee, I am now thinking August….

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

The first tour inside….. the front half. We love it!!!!!! The sink is in the utility room, but kitchen cabinets match. 9 foot walls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Those door trim headers look a bit short for my preferences.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dig the cabinets.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Garry - what rating insulation did you get in the walls and ceiling? Just curious because the very few modular homes I've seen (my Mom's) have fairly thin walls.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Garry - what rating insulation did you get in the walls and ceiling? Just curious because the very few modular homes I've seen (my Mom's) have fairly thin walls.


Forgotten exactly, but house quality. Not the highest available just due to cost even though we live up here. 

We do have 2x6 walls. As the old Oldsmobile commercials said, this isn’t our father’s modular

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

They worked most of the day yesterday and are at it this morning. Crane due about 10. Yes, I am excited

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Forgotten exactly, but house quality. Not the highest available just due to cost even though we live up here.
> 
> We do have 2x6 walls. As the old Oldsmobile commercials said, this isn’t our father’s modular


That's great. Should keep you warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Garry, it looks like things are coming along. Awesome! I'm sure that you can't wait for everything to be done and fully settled in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Quick update. Due to location of halves,, they set front first

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

And, we have connection!!!!

Many more pictures and short movies to come 

They said the roof was hinged, I finally see it

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> And, we have connection!!!!
> 
> Many more pictures and short movies to come
> 
> They said the roof was hinged, I finally see it
> 
> View attachment 221672
> 
> View attachment 221673
> 
> View attachment 221674
> 
> View attachment 221675


Such great weather for this part of the build! Really shaping up now! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

A high five to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

We have been stuck in I think it is the La Niña weather pattern for 2.5 months or so: dry and extremely windy. 

We had a quick storm Thursday afternoon into Friday morning, but only a couple inches. Sun came out Friday, starting at -2, but today……

50, sunny, and late this afternoon just a small hint of a breeze!!!!!! Incredible. Guys, 29 January and it was as gorgeous as the pictures show. 

Storm coming in Tuesday, Denise just showed me a prediction graphic and it could be 10 plus inches!!! The guys will be working Sunday and Monday to ensure we are dried in.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Forgot to mention; front half was 44,000 lbs, back was 41,000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

A couple sleeping bags, a bottle of wine, some cheese and crackers and you can camp out tonight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> A couple sleeping bags, a bottle of wine, some cheese and crackers and you can camp out tonight!


You forgot the candles!!!! (From Denise)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

WAIT!!!!! Hinged roof!!! That's way too cool. In 45 years of construction have never hinged a roof. That is a first.

So happy for you and Denise to see it going in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> WAIT!!!!! Hinged roof!!! That's way too cool. In 45 years of construction have never hinged a roof. That is a first.
> 
> So happy for you and Denise to see it going in!


As a teenager doing shingle roofs, I remember running into the hinges on modular and mobile homes. I haven't put actual hinges on any of mine either but have seen and looked into that idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Wow Garry this is coming along and I see so much potential (can’t help it as I am an ID) in that living room of yours with the cove/tray ceiling and what can happen between the 2 niche at either side of the fireplace. Lots of ideas and possibilities for that area depending your needs and requirements are. I can see a built-in there for books, displays……..base cabinet below, open shelves above or with doors (glass panes) with interior lighting. I would imagine the recessed clock outlet is for a flat screen TV above the fireplace box and there will be some sort of fireplace mantle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Wow Garry this is coming along and I see so much potential (can’t help it as I am an ID) in that living room of yours with the cove/tray ceiling and what can happen between the 2 niche at either side of the fireplace. Lots of ideas and possibilities for that area depending your needs and requirements are. I can see a built-in there for books, displays……..base cabinet below, open shelves above or with doors (glass panes) with interior lighting. I would imagine the recessed clock outlet is for a flat screen TV above the fireplace box and there will be some sort of fireplace mantle.


Thanks Arn. We already have an old beam we will try to make into a mantle. The built ins are a definite possibility. Denise can’t wait to get the paint brush going…..

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’m back busy week and am in real need of internet. So, was at the library, but forgot they close early on Saturday. So, here I sit, Dr Pepper, water jalapeño poppers to start……

Having issues with loading videos to YouTube today. So, just extracted a bunch of frames from my GoPro. This is one of my favorite features of my GoPro; extracting frames!! So easy and cool. Will learn to actually edit one of these days! So, here goes, will limit to about 5 pictures per post. Not sure if that helps, but maybe. Feedback on overloading is appreciated.

I have a couple pictures of work today on the phone I will add after all of this. Sit back, grab a popcorn, and enjoy. Thanks to all of you for taking this journey with me.

I am also trying to get these in order….just not having a good day. Front half of house. They like to set the back half, but due to issues getting the halves to the lot, they dealt with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, getting it onto the foundation

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

They pulled the back half up and wanted to swing it around before setting front. I call it my near treehouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

I overheard one of them, they actually slung the back half so it would sit the back down first, then rotate down towards the middle. They also had two chain hoist type come alongs to pull the halves in tight.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Getting the back pulled in

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

While the crane was there, they lifted the roof to straight out the hinges on the rafters.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

And today they were adding our architectural feature….

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

That hinged roof deal is so innovative, keeps the height low enough to meet highway limits, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It's amazing the precision those crane operators have!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Lou Currier said:


> It's amazing the precision those crane operators have!


They were incredible team. True professionalism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sometimes Lil Mikey has to sit down and shed a few tears when he sees a crew that knows what they are doing and does it efficiently. He sees so many that don't! I was wondering why the second half wasn't rigged level!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Sometimes Lil Mikey has to sit down and shed a few tears when he sees a crew that knows what they are doing and does it efficiently. He sees so many the dont't! I was wondering why the second half wasn't rigged level!


And they were friendly and answered this inquisitive idiots questions


----------



## Gdurfey

Lots about to happen….. but sort of a bummer that in a nice day no one was here. We did have a changing forecast so maybe…..

But plumber and propane on Tuesday, concrete for attached garage on Monday. Electric on Monday or Tuesday, and detached garage/shop on Tuesday. 

Electric will be tricky…. The cutover anyway. I have to maintain electric for shed/office and trailer. We can be down a day, but overnight would be tough. 

Re the shop, need a landing for a door, so am building a small deck. Had took troubles, sure it is something simple, but had to go find a hammer drill. Luckily in our small town we found one. Hopefully get frame done tomorrow. Will be 8 x 4

Will have to go back in spring and do proper piers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DLJeffs

Just a reminder to make sure that shop door is big enough you'll be able to get larger projects in and out.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Just a reminder to make sure that shop door is big enough you'll be able to get larger projects in and out.


Garage doors on both ends. One end is overkill because of how the foundation turned out. Will be nice for ventilation though. Going to try to put a large landing there as well so I can roll equipment out and work in plein aire. 

Went with 9 foot walls so I could have 8 foot overhead doors, my old John Deere requires more than 7 with the stacks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

More progress on the landing after I had my pity party….. tractor made a fair third hand as well as the bar clamps

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Around here they have started making us notch in our supporting bands or attach a 2x the same width as the post from whatever post support is in the ground to snug under our band board. 
Right here


I don't know how many porches and decks I built the same as yours over the years with no call backs. Ever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Garry, good I see you making some progress in spite of the snow on the ground.

Question, how much are you having to deal with inspections and code where you are? Out in the country where I am, we can pretty much do as we please without permits (within reason) on outbuildings, porches, etc.


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Garry, good I see you making some progress in spite of the snow on the ground.
> 
> Question, how much are you having to deal with inspections and code where you are? Out in the country where I am, we can pretty much do as we please without permits (within reason) on outbuildings, porches, etc.


Quite a few. I have not asked about this deck, but the shop behind it, when it starts, will require 2; roof sheeting and something else. The house has the full gambit, latest is open trench for electric and gas, and also a gas line pressure test. That’s what’s coming up anyway….

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Welcome to my world!!! Rant over before it even gets started!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, it has been a great day….. except for being 2.5 boards short and out of screws!!! Yes, let the jokes commence!!! But good progress. 

Am “in town “…, Home Depot open till 8, wife off to work, so might as well get the stuff and be ready when work is over tomorrow afternoon. Sitting here at a diner waiting for a taco salad that I love from this place. Trying to relax… big week ahead. 

Fingers crossed, heat could be turned on Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Gdurfey said:


> So, it has been a great day….. except for being 2.5 boards short and out of screws!!! Yes, let the jokes commence!!! But good progress.
> 
> Am “in town “…, Home Depot open till 8, wife off to work, so might as well get the stuff and be ready when work is over tomorrow afternoon. Sitting here at a diner waiting for a taco salad that I love from this place. Trying to relax… big week ahead.
> 
> Fingers crossed, heat could be turned on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 222740
> 
> View attachment 222741
> 
> View attachment 222742


Well, at least you ran out of boards and screws at the same time! You got part of the calculations correct.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Concrete for attached garage has been delivered. 

Wife and I are going to try to get dog prints into the corner

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Concrete for attached garage has been delivered.
> 
> Wife and I are going to try to get dog prints into the corner
> 
> View attachment 222756
> 
> View attachment 222757


That should not be difficult. Keeping the center portion free of prints on the other hand...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Amen to that!


----------



## William Tanner

I once told my wife, “Whatever you do, don’t let the cat out.” She did.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Didn’t get this posted last night, it was date night at the laundromat!!! But we had a good end. I did get dog prints, Denise said I never would. 

Then propane tank was delivered and electricians got power run with a temp circuit. Great guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill

That right there looks like a future smoker to me! All you need is a few tools!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> View attachment 222797
> 
> That right there looks like a future smoker to me! All you need is a few tools!


I got the tools……… not good with all of them, but I got a bunch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Shop was started yesterday. Great progress. Now the installation team has just wasted a half day, a very nice day!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, thought I uploaded a few more pictures of the shop. If they would show up earlier while weather is good they would get a lot more done

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Looking almost ready for trusses. How are they bracing the walls to keep them straight?


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looking almost ready for trusses. How are they bracing the walls to keep them straight?


Trusses are going up right now. I left, I didn't want to watch. Bracing..........well, no, they aren't...oh, pardon me, they are using the trusses. Will take a picture when I get home or in the morning and get it posted. Hard way of doing things it seems; true "manuel" labor!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That is fisherman style right there. From where I stand, looks like the hardest way possible. Aka bass - akward Reckon as long as no one gets injured and the building is straight and leak free when they are done, no harm no foul.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That is fisherman style right there. From where I stand, looks like the hardest way possible. Aka bass - akward Reckon as long as no one gets injured and the building is straight and leak free when they are done, no harm no foul.


I watched the first gable rafter go up and I walked away. The interior rafters are okay, spacer on top of the top plate, hang rafter upside down, push up in the middle with a long 2 x 4, pinch it to spacer, and then the nailer goes crazy. About 10 it sounds like in 4 square inches if that much. I am sure I exaggerate...........maybe........then onto the next one. As long as we don't get a wind storm...but the wind always blows!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Usually we set 3 or 4 rafters then put a couple angled braces on the trusses to stabilize the system. Of course, I got to watch someone else's truss set crash in a windstorm so I may be a bit over cautious. Although I have never had a customer or worker complain about the extra stability.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dont know why but I stopped getting notifications on this thread about 3 pages ago, lol. But it sure was nice to catch up. I'm envious of you 2 and very happy for you both! What a great way to retire Gary. The weather is going to get better and better and things will really start to come along both inside and out. Thanks for all the pics of the house setting, that was very cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, folks lost 2 incredible days to work. Guess they have enough money to miss 3 or so days this coming week due to weather. Their prerogative , just was hoping. 

But, I was working on my part. This will be the power for the she shed/office when they cut me over and get rid of my temp service I put in.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, these 2 younger folks doing my shop are incredibly hard workers. Can’t even imagine how much they would get done if they worked 8 hours. Again, didn’t show up until after 1230 when I left, but there until dark. Not sure how much they got done but we’re trying to finish the decking. They did get soffits in and eves. 

So, the Home Depot trip was the start of the electrical supplies for shop wiring and materials to close in the garage door openings until the doors come in. Wow…. OSB was $46 a sheet……. Geez……. I can reuse all the lumber I bought plus I bought extra 2x4s to start partitioning my office. 

Now over to “how’s your weather treating you” for the bad news

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

This sounds like work to me ... can't you call it something else? Sanctuary has a nice ring.



> plus I bought extra 2x4s to start partitioning my office.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looking good / interesting. Guess you lack winter snows we get. Several things jump out, and might be regional. Your steps, 2 stringers, not sure if we can get away with 2 on anything any more unless under 30 inch vertical and 3 steps. Do you need to add kickers? Can't have open steps anymore here.

As for the walls, braces required after 12 feet of run, either internal or external here. Look to be 24" on center for the trusses. That changes the roof sheeting from 7/16" OSB at 16" OC to 3/4" OSB at 24". Missing your soffit flies on the gable end. What supports the overhang? Should be fly-ties back 1 to 2 trusses deep to help carry load. I see tail ties from truss to upper plate but don't see many H-clips on the roof sheeting. H-clips not needed with tongue and groove sheeting. If they used 5/8ths plywood with h-clips, they would have been ok on the roof. Anything less, you need collar ties in the trusses to support the sheeting. I'll stop now as maybe they do things in different order out there.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213

Garry, let me amuse you as I am in horrific post office line and I dialed this in per Doug’s post #93 about “sanctuary”……


Gdurfey Homestead 

Gdurfey Abode

Gdurfey Crib

Gdurfey Digs

Gdurfey Chalet

Gdurfey Nest

Gdurfey Ranch

Gdurfey Salon

Gdurfey Château (or Château Gdurfey)

Gdurfey Villa (or Villa Gdurfey)

Gdurfey Grange

Gdurfey Sanctum

Hermitage Gdurfey 

Gdurfey Abbey

Gdurfey Cloisters

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> This sounds like work to me ... can't you call it something else? Sanctuary has a nice ring.


Thanks!! Fly tying sanctuary!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Looking good / interesting. Guess you lack winter snows we get. Several things jump out, and might be regional. Your steps, 2 stringers, not sure if we can get away with 2 on anything any more unless under 30 inch vertical and 3 steps. Do you need to add kickers? Can't have open steps anymore here.
> 
> As for the walls, braces required after 12 feet of run, either internal or external here. Look to be 24" on center for the trusses. That changes the roof sheeting from 7/16" OSB at 16" OC to 3/4" OSB at 24". Missing your soffit flies on the gable end. What supports the overhang? Should be fly-ties back 1 to 2 trusses deep to help carry load. I see tail ties from truss to upper plate but don't see many H-clips on any roof sheeting. H-clips not needed with tongue and groove sheeting. If they used 5/8ths plywood with h-clips, they would have been ok on the roof. Anything less, you need collar ties in the trusses to support the sheeting. I'll stop now as maybe they do things in different order out there.


Mark, keep it coming, I don’t mind. 

Steps were strictly done to allow guys to work on door. Hoping no one inspects them as the pilings won’t go in until spring. 

Sheeting does have h clips on all of it, but have not checked thickness. Think it is standard 7/16. 

Plans were stamped by county, but again, did not include the landing. As a detached garage, there may be less requirements. Just not sure. 

You are giving me great ideas to look at addressing once I get it.


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Garry, let me amuse you as I am in horrific post office line and I dialed this in per Doug’s post #93 about “sanctuary”……
> 
> 
> Gdurfey Homestead
> 
> Gdurfey Abode
> 
> Gdurfey Crib
> 
> Gdurfey Digs
> 
> Gdurfey Chalet
> 
> Gdurfey Nest
> 
> Gdurfey Ranch
> 
> Gdurfey Salon
> 
> Gdurfey Château (or Château Gdurfey)
> 
> Gdurfey Villa (or Villa Gdurfey)
> 
> Gdurfey Grange
> 
> Gdurfey Sanctum
> 
> Hermitage Gdurfey
> 
> Gdurfey Abbey
> 
> Gdurfey Cloisters


Arm, these are great!!!!!!

Had one other as we have the black Aberts squirrels on the place. So I called it Black Squirrel Ranch. A friend immediately shortened it to BS Ranch and the wife just as quickly vetoed it!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trc65

I like simply "Sanctum Sanctorum"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Sanctuaire de montage de mouches pour GDurfey!

or

Colorado repaire de la truite "Purdy"

So much mo' bettah than Gdurfey Asylum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Sanctuaire de montage de mouches pour GDurfey!
> 
> or
> 
> Colorado repaire de la truite "Purdy"
> 
> So much mo' bettah than Gdurfey Asylum!



Maison de Gdurfey………we are moving towards the NOLA spectrum in the French Quarter Monsieur Hill!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Durfey Abbey…

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Durfey Abbey…


0hhhhhh - that's good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

Can’t forget Denise- had to put a Designer spin on the name……..lol

D & G Maison Durfey
La Maison D & G Durfey

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> Can’t forget Denise- had to put a Designer spin on the name……..lol
> 
> D & G Maison Durfey
> La Maison D & G Durfey


Ok, then LaDurfey Abby it is...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Garry @Gdurfey , it seems like with the gathering of the property name, we officially now need a poll! You can thank Doug for “setting the wheels in motion”. 

Speaking for a friend…………..pleading that you don’t call it the Durfey Ranch because some unknown “Bunny” has it already taken and you don’t want your place to be mistaken for such malign activities

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Tut - tut - Tyson Durfey ain't no bunny!


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay folks, positive thoughts, energy and prayers…… for furnace to ignite on Friday (in the proper way that is). Plumber has all the gas lines in, inspection called in for Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Okay folks, positive thoughts, energy and prayers…… for furnace to ignite on Friday (in the proper way that is). Plumber has all the gas lines in, inspection called in for Thursday.


Ok, Thursday, so standard test is to pressurize the lines, record pressure and inspect 24 hours later. If good, the next is checking regulators to assure set for proper fuel. Then checking fittings on appliances and shut-off valves. Then starting appliances. A good job takes a few hours and often 2 or more days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, Thursday, so standard test is to pressurize the lines, record pressure and inspect 24 hours later. If good, the next is checking regulators to assure set for proper fuel. Then checking fittings on appliances and shut-off valves. Then starting appliances. A good job takes a few hours and often 2 or more days.


Yeah, I agree. Best to do it right the first time even if it takes a little longer. And take note of the temperature when you check the line pressure. If it's significantly different, the pressure in the line will go up or down from the initial record. Especially when it comes to flammable gases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, Thursday, so standard test is to pressurize the lines, record pressure and inspect 24 hours later. If good, the next is checking regulators to assure set for proper fuel. Then checking fittings on appliances and shut-off valves. Then starting appliances. A good job takes a few hours and often 2 or more days.


Pressure gauge is on the line stubbed to the outside. I know someone still has to come in and change orifices to propane from natural gas.
thanks Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

No inspection today, someone goofed on the paperwork, think at county. But we could still have heat Friday night. 

On the shop front, decking and windows done and in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Uhh....why did the window flashing get put on the exterior of what looks to be the siding? No sheathing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Uhh....why did the window flashing get put on the exterior of what looks to be the siding? No sheathing?


You usually do that if you plan to put window trim around them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I know what is usual - but not on my projects! Early on in my career, I had to pay for fixing so many window leaks it makes me sick to think about - some of the projects would have 3,000+ windows. So I laid the law down! Have not had to fix a window leak in decades. Overkill, but I do the similar with commercial projects also. Same with drywall screws. I banned nail attachment of drywall on my projects 40 years ago - subs looked at me like I was crazy or something. But, nail pops were another, easily remedied, profit waster. That was back in the days when I was doing an odd combination of big commercial and big apartment/condo projects. It drove me batty!!!! I still suffer from flashbacks now and then!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> I know what is usual - but not on my projects! Early on in my career, I had to pay for fixing so many window leaks it makes me sick to think about - some of the projects would have 3,000+ windows. So I laid the law down! Have not had to fix a window leak in decades. Overkill, but I do the similar with commercial projects also. Same with drywall screws. I banned nail attachment of drywall on my projects 40 years ago - subs looked at me like I was crazy or something. But, nail pops were another, easily remedied, profit waster. That was back in the days when I was doing an odd combination of big commercial and big apartment/condo projects. It drove me batty!!!! I still suffer from flashbacks now and then!!


Yep. And that flashing method, if used where rain can get to it, especially on grooved material...
Isn't the best plan. Would be good to at least apply sealant in those upper grooves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Or be sure to caulk the trim to the siding - and maintain it.


----------



## Mike Hill

match de trappe montage de mouches du colorado


----------



## Arn213

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yep. And that flashing method, if used where rain can get to it, especially on grooved material...
> Isn't the best plan. Would be good to at least apply sealant in those upper grooves


I would go the other way and not use sealant in the upper “frieze” part of the siding because over time that will crack. Plus IMHO it is way too wide for that type of application and it will not look pretty. It needs some type of an exterior architectural molding so that it looks like it was planned to fit and not look like it was done unintentionally.

If you do it, please do not use white! Aesthetically it should be the same color tonality as the siding so it just blends in and not bring focus to it- it could be a tint or a shade just like the color of the corner guard. I would have used an exterior like a T-spline (with drip feature at the top or slightly slanted away from the siding) fillet trim or a trim molding with a slanted drip cap at the top.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> I would go the other way and not use sealant in the upper “frieze” part of the siding because over time that will crack. Plus IMHO it is way too wide for that type of application and it will not look pretty. It needs some type of an exterior architectural molding so that it looks like it was planned to fit and not look like it was done unintentionally.
> 
> If you do it, please do not use white! Aesthetically it should be the same color tonality as the siding so it just blends in and not bring focus to it- it could be a tint or a shade just like the color of the corner guard. I would have used an exterior like a T-spline (with drip feature at the top or slightly slanted away from the siding) fillet trim or a trim molding with a slanted drip cap at the top.


I was referring to using sealant under the tape in under the trim. I normally would follow that with a clear lexel seal over the top of the trim..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Uhh....why did the window flashing get put on the exterior of what looks to be the siding? No sheathing?


Yep, what Frank said. I looked at it when the walls showed up and finally figured it out. They are using “structural “ siding….or I think that is what it is called. I bought a garage from a shed company. But, will make sure I go over all the trim with more caulk or equivalent.


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I was referring to using sealant under the tape in under the trim. I normally would follow that with a clear lexel seal over the top of the trim..


Ano thing I don’t like is that the seal tape was put on in such cold weather. I am sure it works better if it were a bit warmer…..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I did pass plumbing rough inspection and my shed inspection. So both can move forward. House can’t get propane because the company is out on service calls. Will be Wednesday before they can connect me to the tank. Oh well, we hoped…..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Gdurfey said:


> Lots about to happen….. but sort of a bummer that in a nice day no one was here. We did have a changing forecast so maybe…..
> 
> But plumber and propane on Tuesday, concrete for attached garage on Monday. Electric on Monday or Tuesday, and detached garage/shop on Tuesday.
> 
> Electric will be tricky…. The cutover anyway. I have to maintain electric for shed/office and trailer. We can be down a day, but overnight would be tough.
> 
> Re the shop, need a landing for a door, so am building a small deck. Had took troubles, sure it is something simple, but had to go find a hammer drill. Luckily in our small town we found one. Hopefully get frame done tomorrow. Will be 8 x 4
> 
> Will have to go back in spring and do proper piers.
> 
> View attachment 222577
> 
> View attachment 222578


I keep missing this thread or having my computer crash in the middle of my Wood Barter time... finally catching up. Pretty cool project! Looks like good progress, you must be drooling over the new shop space.
Hope you don't mind a helpful nitpick... You should put a few of the ledger bolts a couple inches up from the bottom edge. Code requirement is for them to be staggered top/bottom. When they're all in a more of less straight line like that, the ledger can split along that line and shear off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> Ano thing I don’t like is that the seal tape was put on in such cold weather. I am sure it works better if it were a bit warmer…..


If you have the time, you can run a heat gun or hair dryer over it till it is warm to the touch, followed- in most brands- by a quick pass with a roller or some type of evenly applied pressure to bond it to the surface.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Yep, what Frank said. I looked at it when the walls showed up and finally figured it out. They are using “structural “ siding….or I think that is what it is called. I bought a garage from a shed company. But, will make sure I go over all the trim with more caulk or equivalent.


Looks like what was/is called T1-11 siding - plywood with a outer veneer of rough sawn look with grooves to resemble board and batten. Good product but haven't seen much in a while with the advent of cementitious siding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Lp smartside . A product made to copycat t-111 with a smoother paintable surface. Much easier on the fingers when running a bead of sealant. Like around the trim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Both those sound familiar now that I read them.


----------



## Gdurfey

As a said in the Shop thread, nice to be in a partially completed shop doing something. 

Will see if stairs can stay there and pass inspection or if I will just move them out of the way. 

Incredible week of weather, hope folks take advantage of it. We are moving into our big snow months!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> As a said in the Shop thread, nice to be in a partially completed shop doing something.
> 
> Will see if stairs can stay there and pass inspection or if I will just move them out of the way.
> 
> Incredible week of weather, hope folks take advantage of it. We are moving into our big snow months!!
> 
> View attachment 223404
> 
> View attachment 223405


Here they would fly as temporary emergency stairs, otherwise they require a certain sized landing outside each door leading to the stairs. Then there is all the jive that goes with it, railing restrictions, attachment credentials, footings and so forth. Hope your weather works for you this week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Mr. Peet said:


> Here they would fly as temporary emergency stairs, otherwise they require a certain sized landing outside each door leading to the stairs. Then there is all the jive that goes with it, railing restrictions, attachment credentials, footings and so forth. Hope your weather works for you this week.


Exterior staircase deck by standard building codes (need to check your jurisdiction) needs a floor or landing at the bottom and the top- minimum 36” to the direction of travel. Minimum width is the door opening. Everything else that Mark mentioned will be required. The railing restrictions if you have spindles has to have a max opening of 4” that is an inferred size of a baby’s head. My major concern for you both and if you have grand kids, not having a landing at the top even if it is temporary, is an accident waiting to happen with a “miss step”. If you decide on a permanent staircase, please make it the width of the sliding door which looks like a standard 60” opening. I’ve done some of these decking in LI because the home owner wanted to add a decking that was 30” off the water table requiring railing and roper staircase clearance landing in order to pass inspection.

For now being this is temporary- put one railing on the one side where the main sliding door opens and some kind of chicken fence of sort to keep someone (especially kids) from accidentally having a miss step.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

Don’t hate the “inferior designer”, but you need another wall scone to balance the other side of the sliding doors. It will look better and you will have more even illumination.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Eventual plan for back is to have a 10’ wide deck from the kitchen slider all the way to the right end of house. Will start working on piers as soon as I can get a trailer empty and go pick up my buddy’s auger for my tractor.

no kids or grand kids close, hopefully have deck in by end of April.

thanks for all the info. Will have to apply some of this to the shop landing as well as I get that permanent also. Work sure gets in the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

So, question of the day: would you prefer to roof during an unseasonably warm spell, a quick probably one day job, or wait until roof is covered in snow and ice with cold weather?? My shop construction team would prefer to wait. Maybe the office has something else, but really?? Roof and ladders with snow??

Really bummed today. The shop is so close…except garage doors but I know about that.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Are the roofers the same crew? If not, the crew schedule may be other than what you were told. Our subs rarely arrive on the day they tell us... seems they sneak as many high paying jobs in as possible. The unseasonably warm spell may have tempted them into a large or steep pitch house...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> So, question of the day: would you prefer to roof during an unseasonably warm spell, a quick probably one day job, or wait until roof is covered in snow and ice with cold weather?? My shop construction team would prefer to wait. Maybe the office has something else, but really?? Roof and ladders with snow??
> 
> Really bummed today. The shop is so close…except garage doors but I know about that.


Sucks... I've helped a crew from time to time and they would often use a few 20' x 40' tarps as a precautionary against rain, snow and frost. Always funny seeing two blue humps on a roof. More than once they would work under the tarp if misting, rain or flurries. Icing in air lines also ruled the day as well. Maybe next week will be the week...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Are the roofers the same crew? If not, the crew schedule may be other than what you were told. Our subs rarely arrive on the day they tell us... seems they sneak as many high paying jobs in as possible. The unseasonably warm spell may have tempted them into a large or steep pitch house...


Yep, same folks. I know, maybe a site that is very difficult if snow on the ground. 

I know I am focusing on me, but they could have had this checked off and behind them. Seems that would be good. Garage doors will be done when they get here


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I hear ya. I work for a company. My schedule doesn't always make sense to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> Yep, same folks. I know, maybe a site that is very difficult if snow on the ground.
> 
> I know I am focusing on me, but they could have had this checked off and behind them. Seems that would be good. Garage doors will be done when they get here


One major flaw in your reasoning - you assume that logic is paramount!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have to admit, I was bummed yesterday. Nothing better to get you going than to learn the house crew had a change of plans and are able to come up and start on the attached garage.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Took a few hours off this afternoon and worked on the shop. Unfortunately my friends ended up with commitments. I still got a little done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gdurfey

WE HAVE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65




----------



## DLJeffs

Woo hoo, party at the Ranch!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Alrighten!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> WE HAVE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!


Not sure who posted the "Way Cool", but wanted to point out, it should have been "Way Warm". I see that icon not listed, so withdraw my comment....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gdurfey

And trusses going up on attached garage, fence started, and electric cutover scheduled for tomorrow 

Waiting to hear from water guys

And have one end of shop closed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Excellent progress if I say so myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Fence looks nice. Does not look like a traditional split rail. What style and wood is it? How tall are the walls of the garage? Up to 10', we typically sheeted it before standing the wall. On the shop, I'd Thompson the OSB seal it with something. Not sure your door plans. Here factory doors are a 3-6 month wait.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Hey Garry,
Are you planning to have livestock? Or do you just like the fence style?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Fence looks nice. Does not look like a traditional split rail. What style and wood is it? How tall are the walls of the garage? Up to 10', we typically sheeted it before standing the wall. On the shop, I'd Thompson the OSB seal it with something. Not sure your door plans. Here factory doors are a 3-6 month wait.


Nine foot walls to match house. 

yep, these are basic garage doors, but a bit taller than the ones they usually install. Mine will be 8 by 16. Mid April is expected date, ordered back in January.

Split rail cedar. Might be my camera angle. Will have wire inside.


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Garry,
> Are you planning to have livestock? Or do you just like the fence style?


Here is the livestock

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Between those two and the fence you should be able to keep the free-range grazers out of your yard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Between those two and the fence you should be able to keep the free-range grazers out of your yard.


What odds do you give Doug? I'm going with 30-6.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Great day!! Power is totally cutover to house, shed/office powered from house now as well as trailer. 

Great progress on the attached garage!!

And….. talking with the foreman before he left, he is ready for me to move the flooring inside to get warm. Installation could start this week. 

Lastly, water tank and pressure switch scheduled for Wednesday!!! I am excited!!!! (If you can’t tell)

Oh, almost forgot….. fence is about 2/3 done

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

If the shop crew worked at this speed...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, pictures weren’t loading…..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, shop folks showed up….. sometime after lunch. But shop is done except for the garage doors…. And electric, partitions, etc. 

But I am excited!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

……, got my tail in gear and moved all the flooring into the house to warm up. 

Was watching the one gal carry bundles of shingles up the ladder. Said “self, you could do that…….maybe twice…. Before falling over dead or breaking my neck “

But I wondered, which is heavier, bundle of shingles or a box of vinyl flooring. Never knew vinyl could be that heavy. But I could use a hand truck and not go up a ladder with the flooring. 

We are doing vinyl from end to end. We just couldn’t decide on tile, etc. we can always do that later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

You saving those plywood pallets for shop builds?


----------



## trc65

Garry, are you going to wire the shop yourself, or does that fall under permits, inspections, and licenced electricians required?


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> You saving those plywood pallets for shop builds?


Sure am.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> Garry, are you going to wire the shop yourself, or does that fall under permits, inspections, and licenced electricians required?


Going to see how far I can get. The electrician doing the house has been super good to me. He said he would be my consultant and walk me through things. I know I can do the rough in and such. I am starting my permit tomorrow, just not sure how detailed I will have to be on my plans. 

This county building office seems very nice so far, especially given stories I have heard about in Colorado Springs. Am hoping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

What type of lighting are you putting in your shop? Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> What type of lighting are you putting in your shop? Chuck


Trying out Home Depot LED 4 tube lights. Will hang 2 of them this week. If I don’t care for them as area lights, they will go over work benches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Trying out Home Depot LED 4 tube lights. Will hang 2 of them this week. If I don’t care for them as area lights, they will go over work benches


Thanks! Wondering how many lights you would hang for the space! And what is your square footage? You’ve probably said earlier, sorry.


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Thanks! Wondering how many lights you would hang for the space! And what is your square footage? You’ve probably said earlier, sorry.


Quite all right. 1200, 30 x 40 long. Will have 2 partitions, 7 x 12 or so office, fly tying, etc. then a 23 x 14 or so in the back for the wood related stuff. 

Going to try to do those off the books and clear my permit after electrical is done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Quite all right. 1200, 30 x 40 long. Will have 2 partitions, 7 x 12 or so office, fly tying, etc. then a 23 x 14 or so in the back for the wood related stuff.
> 
> Going to try to do those off the books and clear my permit after electrical is done.


Thanks for the square footage info! Sorry to press more, but how many light fixtures are you looking to place in the open space (not the office, etc.). I am about to embark on building the same size shop! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> Quite all right. 1200, 30 x 40 long. Will have 2 partitions, 7 x 12 or so office, fly tying, etc. then a 23 x 14 or so in the back for the wood related stuff.
> 
> Going to try to do those off the books and clear my permit after electrical is done.


"7 x 12 or so office, fly tying, etc." .... I know it's going to take a little time to get used to it but it's NOT an office. We had this discussion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Thanks for the square footage info! Sorry to press more, but how many light fixtures are you looking to place in the open space (not the office, etc.). I am about to embark on building the same size shop! Chuck


I really don’t know. Hoping 6 in main area and 4 in wood shop, then extras over benches and stuff as needed.

will get info on the Home Depot lights when I get back out there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, didn’t get light info yet, but

I have water to the basement, pressure tank, and switch. Now just need the plumber back for one last connection!!!! That shower is getting closer 

I didn’t get a good picture of the well top, but all sealed up and pitless adapter works!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Why have a frost-free in line versus a frost-free well cap? Or is the frost free on a secondary line?


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Why have a frost-free in line versus a frost-free well cap? Or is the frost free on a secondary line?


If I understand you, the frost free hydrant is on the line heading to tank and switch. We have been using the pump to fill our rv water tank, but without the pressure switch, we just had a spigot on top of the well with no valve handle. It was either on or off. Now I have control. 

Did I answer your question??


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> If I understand you, the frost free hydrant is on the line heading to tank and switch. We have been using the pump to fill our rv water tank, but without the pressure switch, we just had a spigot on top of the well with no valve handle. It was either on or off. Now I have control.
> 
> Did I answer your question??


Not really.


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Not really.


Attempt 2: the farm spigot was installed when they ran the line and power to the house. They couldn’t cut me over at that time because of our living situation; that is, I still needed to fill the rv water tank. Had to wait until house, power, and heat got here before they could connect the well side of the pitless adapter. But I thought the right time for the farm spigot install was when they had the open hole near the well. Didn’t want to have to go back and do it.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Attempt 2: the farm spigot was installed when they ran the line and power to the house. They couldn’t cut me over at that time because of our living situation; that is, I still needed to fill the rv water tank. Had to wait until house, power, and heat got here before they could connect the well side of the pitless adapter. But I thought the right time for the farm spigot install was when they had the open hole near the well. Didn’t want to have to go back and do it.


I was asking if it was in the line that feeds the home, or on its own spur. Secondly, why an in ground unit versus a top of well casing unit? I like the casing mounted better protected. A separate spur makes sense, in line runs risk of interrupting home flow based on average maintenance cyclic spans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> I was asking if it was in the line that feeds the home, or on its own spur. Secondly, why an in ground unit versus a top of well casing unit? I like the casing mounted better protected. A separate spur makes sense, in line runs risk of interrupting home flow based on average maintenance cyclic spans.


It is on the line that feeds home. Thanks


----------



## Gdurfey

Good start to the day. Still a bit cool this morning, not sure I am moving very fast. But have my temporary power reconnected at the shop, 2 lights hung to see how they do, and will start the electrical rough in work when I get home. 

Having a quick bite before a quick stop at the lumber yard. Frito pie…. Warming me right up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey

A little more done this afternoon. Not much shop wise. 

But am extremely excited about our choice in floors and their progress today!!!!! 

Tried to take a couple that showed the trim/doors or cabinets. Just hard to tell the colors with that much dust on them as well as the lighting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> A little more done this afternoon. Not much shop wise.
> 
> But am extremely excited about our choice in floors and their progress today!!!!!
> 
> Tried to take a couple that showed the trim/doors or cabinets. Just hard to tell the colors with that much dust on them as well as the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 224084
> 
> View attachment 224085
> 
> View attachment 224086
> 
> View attachment 224087
> 
> View attachment 224088


Nicely done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking good! I know you can't wait to get in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Didn’t get the update done yesterday, will show you why shortly. 

Did some more electrical prep work. Had to sit and watch my work computer struggle with a download over my hotspot so I decided to get a little done while waiting. Outlets are ready to go in, not sure with rough inspection if I can hook them up and just leave them hanging out of the box or if it has to be the bare wires. Anyway, ready to go in. 

Then the frustration: I goofed while trying to backfill around the electric into the house. I was too close to the septic clean out, tractor tires slipped on the muddy slope and I hit the clean out and broke it. Enough ice that it was hard to dig out but I finally got it. Good news is I didn’t hit the wires…..

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

It's like tying ginormous electrical flies.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> It's like tying ginormous electrical flies.


I thought about that as I set them on the floor!!!


----------



## Arn213

Reminds me of wiring guitar pickup session. Garry, where are the GFCI’s?


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Reminds me of wiring guitar pickup session. Garry, where are the GFCI’s?


Have not built those pairs yet. Still deciding whether to go with the outlet or the breaker. 

I did learn something from Dave @sprucegum , I am running 2 circuits in parallel and alternating boxes on them. 

Doing the double outlets per box due to battery powered tools, etc. Seems there is always a need for an extra outlet for something lower power draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Have not built those pairs yet. Still deciding whether to go with the outlet or the breaker.
> 
> I did learn something from Dave @sprucegum , I am running 2 circuits in parallel and alternating boxes on them.
> 
> Doing the double outlets per box due to battery powered tools, etc. Seems there is always a need for an extra outlet for something lower power draw.


I always ran 2 separate circuits in each quad receptacle box. 
In other words, 2- 2 wire circuits, not a single 3 wire circuit.
Why 2 different circuits?
If one went out, you always had the other right there in the box.
Having a separate neutral helps a lot with that too.
Especially if you're always overloading the circuit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> Have not built those pairs yet. Still deciding whether to go with the outlet or the breaker.
> 
> I did learn something from Dave @sprucegum , I am running 2 circuits in parallel and alternating boxes on them.
> 
> Doing the double outlets per box due to battery powered tools, etc. Seems there is always a need for an extra outlet for something lower power draw.


I've not regretted over doing the electrical in my shop. I've never tripped a breaker and rarely use an extension cord. Same deal with the numerous air outlets.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I would plan for the breaker. Less trouble in the quad boxes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

And drove up to wonderful progress today: passed underlayment inspection, door, some trim, garage door ( wonder if they can provide 2 for the shop), and windows!!!

Also, fencing received wire. 2 gates tomorrow and that can be checked

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Great weekend of progress. A good friend came up and helped with electric. That sure saved a bunch of trips up and down the ladder. It just meant we both made a lot of trips. 

House now has flooring and trim. Just 2 small drywall places to patch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213

Garry looking good. Denise looks like she’s ready to move in now! Give that lovely lady some task lighting underneath the wall cabinets and she will not want to leave that sizable kitchen. Glad you bought a refrigerator with a bottom freezer that has a pull-out drawer (looks that way).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nice looking cabinetry and flooring! Love the wood! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Garry looking good. Denise looks like she’s ready to move in now! Give that lovely lady some task lighting underneath the wall cabinets and she will not want to leave that sizable kitchen. Glad you bought a refrigerator with a bottom freezer that has a pull-out drawer (looks that way).


She has wanted a fridge like that for a long time. And we have the ce burner on the stove. Had that for a short time at the house we sold when we repl our old one. 

and yes, want to do the LEDs under the cabinets.

AND YES, SHE HAS BEEN MORE THAN READY FOR OVER A MONTH!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

We put motion activated LEDs under our cabinets and couldn't be happier

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Herb G. said:


> I always ran 2 separate circuits in each quad receptacle box.
> In other words, 2- 2 wire circuits, not a single 3 wire circuit.
> Why 2 different circuits?
> If one went out, you always had the other right there in the box.
> Having a separate neutral helps a lot with that too.
> Especially if you're always overloading the circuit.


A three wire circuit, wired properly, has zero disadvantage compared to two, two wire circuits. The three wire on the other hand is one less 12 ga. conducter to cram into a quad box and less expensive overall. Just make certain the two hot conductors are grabbing power, one from each leg of the hot buss in the panel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Looks great Gary. Nice to see dreams coming to fruition for somebody.

I'm curious, why are the stripped ends of several of the pigtails so tarnished already?


----------



## sprucegum

Great looking work, you are about where I was 3 years ago.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

JerseyHighlander said:


> A three wire circuit, wired properly, has zero disadvantage compared to two, two wire circuits. The three wire on the other hand is one less 12 ga. conducter to cram into a quad box and less expensive overall. Just make certain the two hot conductors are grabbing power, one from each leg of the hot buss in the panel.


I see that now that you have said it.............ugh....... Oh well. I can use that advantage on the second half of the shop. Thanks!!!!!!!! Love learning stuff.


----------



## Gdurfey

JerseyHighlander said:


> Looks great Gary. Nice to see dreams coming to fruition for somebody.
> 
> I'm curious, why are the stripped ends of several of the pigtails so tarnished already?


not sure. One of my wires is recycled. The previous owner left a large role sitting outside that I just finally had someplace to bring it inside (been under my shed), but I did notice that.


----------



## Gdurfey

More visible progress. Siding and roof on attached garage. One half of the end of the house behind the garage still needs siding and the special sheet rock inside the garage on house walls. 

So close and yet probably 2 weeks away still

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Gdurfey

Siding done, roof done, excavation for garage apron and steps is started. 

Also had the shop floor coating done. Picture doesn’t show it very well but think it is going to be great. It’s not if I am going to spill something, it’s when!!!! This is by a company called Garage Magic. It is a polyaspartic coating…… similar to epoxy in my mind.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> Siding done, roof done, excavation for garage apron and steps is started.
> 
> Also had the shop floor coating done. Picture doesn’t show it very well but think it is going to be great. It’s not if I am going to spill something, it’s when!!!! This is by a company called Garage Magic. It is a polyaspartic coating…… similar to epoxy in my mind.
> 
> View attachment 224876
> 
> View attachment 224877
> 
> View attachment 224878
> 
> View attachment 224879


Was the floor coating an expensive proposition? Is it something you could have done yourself? I've been toying with the idea, and checked with one company who quoted something in excess of $10K to do it! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey

Nature Man said:


> Was the floor coating an expensive proposition? Is it something you could have done yourself? I've been toying with the idea, and checked with one company who quoted something in excess of $10K to do it! Chuck


yep, probably more than I should have spent. At least the "sales pitch" (I do admit it) said doing both garages would drive a larger discount. it does have a 21 year warranty......; so the shop is 30 x 40, the garage is more then 24 x 24 due to the walkway to the utility room door; about another 70 square feet or so. With the discount I am just over $10K. But, this is the only time to do it.

So, the great news: they not only ground the slab, but the ground the horrible wall, filled the joint between wall and slab, and then coated the entire thing. In my opinion, given the lousy job I got on the foundation wall, was worth some extra money. It was 3 guys for a little over 8 hours. With the grinding they did and all, well, I felt much better Saturday night and didn't feel as though I just jumped at the first offer.

But Chuck, .....trying to get the right words. You are right. If the house sale had not come out so well, I would have looked for a covering I could do myself. I was looking at different paints and such; found a couple of youtube videos that compared some products.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

just checked on my garage doors for the shop: scheduled for 5 April!!!!!! So excited to start getting tools out of the trailer and my buddy's barn!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Looking real good, Garry. That floor coating won't be slippery when it's got a coat of fine sawdust, will it?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Garry,

Post #202, why does it look like the ends of the siding are lined white?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mr. Peet said:


> Garry,
> 
> Post #202, why does it look like the ends of the siding are lined white?


Caulked joints

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Caulked joints


Ohh, never gave it a thought. So used to seeing vinyl and aluminum siding used, caulk is almost never seen. Same with wood. I've been on jobs were they used caulk on cement board siding and composite siding, but the contractors always used a praintable caulking that was already color matched to the product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> Ohh, never gave it a thought. So used to seeing vinyl and aluminum siding used, caulk is almost never seen. Same with wood. I've been on jobs were they used caulk on cement board siding and composite siding, but the contractors always used a praintable caulking that was already color matched to the product.


They have to repaint the entire place. I have the cement board siding. The stuff they used at the factory has essentially disappeared.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Looking real good, Garry. That floor coating won't be slippery when it's got a coat of fine sawdust, will it?


Am finding out tomorrow. Between cement dust and the saw dust I put down tonight will be a good test tomorrow. But didn’t feel like it tonight.


----------



## Gdurfey

And………………. May I please have a drum roll……

I have toilets and hot water. I think I see light at the end of the tunnel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Forgive me, just never thought a real sized bathroom would excite me this much. At 6’2”, close to 240, well, am ready to spread my arms. Even Denise, at 5 foot, is ready for space. 

Me at one end of house, her at the other

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> And………………. May I please have a drum roll……
> 
> I have toilets and hot water. I think I see light at the end of the tunnel.


Ooo, heated toilets.....warm thoughts. Having toilets hooked up and working is even better. Don't walk toward the light.





__





metallica light at the end of the tunnel - Bing video







www.bing.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

And the shop received its first appliance!!! I sold my last compressor with the house and feel I got a fair deal. I got a killer deal on this new IR air compressor. Not sure it is really the same company my dad dealt with 50 years ago in the oil patch, but it is assembled in the US. 

The safe will go into the house eventually. Always had a locking cabinet, but this is much better. A good friend needed to borrow my trailer so he came up and helped. I was extremely nervous unloading these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey

And I finally picked up Denise’s wine cooler. We feel very lucky Lowes had this model in stock. Happy belated birthday to her, but no place to put it until now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> And the shop received its first appliance!!! I sold my last compressor with the house and feel I got a fair deal. I got a killer deal on this new IR air compressor. Not sure it is really the same company my dad dealt with 50 years ago in the oil patch, but it is assembled in the US.
> 
> The safe will go into the house eventually. Always had a locking cabinet, but this is much better. A good friend needed to borrow my trailer so he came up and helped. I was extremely nervous unloading these.
> 
> View attachment 224917
> 
> View attachment 224918
> 
> View attachment 224919
> 
> View attachment 224920


Thats some air compressor, makes my little secondhand craftsman look a little small. You also have a bigger fridg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Nature Man said:


> Was the floor coating an expensive proposition? Is it something you could have done yourself? I've been toying with the idea, and checked with one company who quoted something in excess of $10K to do it! Chuck


You could make and apply your own concrete sealer with either linseed or tung oil and any number of different waxes, mixed together into a paste. Something you can also restore to "like new" at any point in the future.

Looking great Gary! I'm having to fight off the envy looking at those pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Gdurfey

sprucegum said:


> Thats some air compressor, makes my little secondhand craftsman look a little small. You also have a bigger fridg.


it worries me a bit about her filling it up and keeping it filled; but I will be in the shop..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> And I finally picked up Denise’s wine cooler. We feel very lucky Lowes had this model in stock. Happy belated birthday to her, but no place to put it until now.
> 
> View attachment 224921


Garry- you have to somehow find away to sneak in champagne and pop it open to celebrate her belated  and when your house gets finished and wrapped up! Have 2 champagne flutes handy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> it worries me a bit about her filling it up and keeping it filled; but I will be in the shop..............


My kioti is bigger than yours  although a good bit older. 2006 DK35 with 2500 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

sprucegum said:


> My kioti is bigger than yours  although a good bit older. 2006 DK35 with 2500 hours.


Wish I had that size. I keep saying this, for me this is probably the best size in the long run, but I sure wish I had the next size up this first year!!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Garry- you have to somehow find away to sneak in champagne and pop it open to celebrate her belated  and when your house gets finished and wrapped up! Have 2 champagne flutes handy!


I sure do!!!!


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> Wish I had that size. I keep saying this, for me this is probably the best size in the long run, but I sure wish I had the next size up this first year!!!!


And I wish I had bought the DK45.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So a great surprise today on top of what was expected. They came and poured the driveway/apron and sidewalk. But I had asked the guy about an apron on the shop. Well, concrete company had some cancellations and he asked Denise about going ahead. She said yes and I am so fortunate!!!!!

Will have a picture of house Saturday, they covered it before I snapped the picture. I am one blessed dude 

I greatly thanked Denise this evening and tried to explain the deep feelings I have and how grateful. When my dad retired and we moved to Arkansas, he was able to build his shop if his dreams. I miss him so much and it all welled up today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't know why some threads just stop giving me notifications. I thought about you this morning Gary and wondered how you where coming along. Now that I found the thread again I see everything is fabulous! Very happy for you both. I love to see someone's dreams become reality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I thought they were only going to measure for gutters. Nope, being installed. 

Walls for the sanctuary are built. Just need a hand with them. Started moving on Sunday while it snowed and doing more cleaning. This vinyl plank flooring is taking some effort to get clean and looking like it should.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I need new gutters like that. Looking good Gary.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

woodtickgreg said:


> I need new gutters like that. Looking good Gary.


1 piece, 78 feet long!!!!!! I have seen the machines and trucks but never up close and personal. Understood how they did it, but seeing it in person happen was neat. They also did a small piece over my shop landing!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

You're on a roll now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Gdurfey said:


> I thought they were only going to measure for gutters. Nope, being installed.
> 
> Walls for the sanctuary are built. Just need a hand with them. Started moving on Sunday while it snowed and doing more cleaning. This vinyl plank flooring is taking some effort to get clean and looking like it should.
> 
> View attachment 225138
> 
> View attachment 225139
> 
> View attachment 225140
> 
> View attachment 225141
> 
> View attachment 225142


We used that vinyl plank flooring. It's pretty easy to keep clean, it gets tiny scratchs pretty easy that I really don't notice, but they drive my wife crazy. It's use is becoming so common that I wonder if we are depleting the vinyl rain forest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

We are on a roll!!!!! Electricians are done and the sho garage doors were installed today. 

Final electric inspection scheduled for tomorrow and I don’t believe there will be an issue. 

Garage door opener needs to be wired to the sensors…… if I can find the manual online I will do that myself. Geeeezzzzzz. 

Pictures later. Not sure what is up….

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

And, our last date night!!!!!! One way or the other, I am getting that washer and dryer. 

The front lit up

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Garry, just make it your last "Laundry date night". Start a new tradition and have a "stay at home" date night!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Attached garage floor coating completed. 

And I got the fireplace going. Just needed to bleed the air out of the gas line. Also discovered one of our bathrooms has the hot and cold reversed. Think that might be on the builder. Pex color is correct under the sink. Glad I have a nice crawl space.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow, nice floor. The place is really coming together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Oldest stepson and girlfriend came down to help unload storage units. Am I ever hurting this morning. But am so grateful!!!! Denise says I don’t have to try to keep up with him. Hell, I can’t keep up with her. But I am also not one to stop. Just not in me. 

They stayed the night and we are going after third storage unit today. He built this camper. We did offer them the house. 

If you don’t hear from me, thanks everyone!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Aw, stop your whining and complaining. The cart with all your wood on it has wheels and there's only 3 pieces of furniture in that one storage bay.

(Just yanking your chain)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Aw, stop your whining and complaining. The cart with all your wood on it has wheels and there's only 3 pieces of furniture in that one storage bay.
> 
> (Just yanking your chain)


Fell yesterday, like a klutz, but today I was backing up and hit a box in a manner that has me hobbling around pretty badly. One of those seemingly minor things that has really bothered my knee! Ugh……. But continued in somehow. Have no idea how I didn’t hurt myself more with the fall I took yesterday. 

Oh, and just call Denise Granny

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

The end is near! Wow, what a journey.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> The end is near! Wow, what a journey.


The Sheriff is near...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Enjoy your new crib, I know from experience how much work you put into it. Looks like it turned out great


----------



## Greenacres2

Mr. Peet said:


> The Sheriff is near...


Great movie!!

Congrats Garry, I’ve appreciated following along.


----------



## Herb G.

Gdurfey said:


> Fell yesterday, like a klutz, but today I was backing up and hit a box in a manner that has me hobbling around pretty badly. One of those seemingly minor things that has really bothered my knee! Ugh……. But continued in somehow. Have no idea how I didn’t hurt myself more with the fall I took yesterday.
> 
> Oh, and just call Denise Granny
> 
> View attachment 225415
> 
> View attachment 225416


Does Granny make her own elixir?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Great weekend getting house unpacked and some shop work. 

Sanctuary walls are in. Even had a few minutes of pure joy this afternoon while Denise napped before work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

A great day for the Ranch Shop. Hired the electricians to install power and connect the shop to the house. Had some digging to do at the fence line that kicked my tail. But got it done. They ran the line through some conduit as it was a bit shallower and I wanted to backfill just a little so dogs would not escape. 

They connected an outdoor receptacle that was recycled from the property. Then I pulled wires from circuits I had been working on and hooked 2 of those up to breakers I had. 

And I have power in the shop!!!! Love that little green light on that GFCI outlet!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

Pictures don’t want to load tonight. I know, you don’t believe me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Been trying to help Denise do things in the house. Didn’t remember the boxes reproducing like this when I was younger. Turn out the lights or leave and they act like rabbits. 

Ordered soil (a week out for delivery) and bought the first plants. 

Some work on the shop and in the shop. Okay, technically on the apron of the shop but close enough

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool, a purple rubi.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Ordered some dirt and it came in time before our weather. Got some spread this evening, will spread some tomorrow evening with grass seed formulated for our altitude and climate. 

However, I feel I didn’t get what I ordered especially for what I paid for delivery. Will call tomorrow and see if there was miscommunication, but compared to the piles of fill I got during construction I was shorted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Just remember - the more you plant, the more you have to take care of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> Ordered some dirt and it came in time before our weather. Got some spread this evening, will spread some tomorrow evening with grass seed formulated for our altitude and climate.
> 
> However, I feel I didn’t get what I ordered especially for what I paid for delivery. Will call tomorrow and see if there was miscommunication, but compared to the piles of fill I got during construction I was shorted.
> 
> View attachment 227062
> 
> View attachment 227063
> 
> View attachment 227064


The first picture, the two trees on the right at quick view look as one tree missing part of the stump base. I had to take a triple take to see the two. Top soil here runs 3-4 times the cost of berm-dirt and fill dirt. Looking good. Places that lack organics in the soil, I often use round bales to top dress (I just unroll them). As they rot down they add a lot. However, they have doubled in price in the last 5 years...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Looking good, sure is a lot of work making new lawns and gardens. Been at it 3 years and still have things that need doing. I put the tiller on my tractor, tilled and reseeded a couple thousand sq. ft. last week. It was an area that got used as a place to pile lumber and turn trucks around while we were building. I spread a little loam on it and seeded it 2 years ago, but it was just too compacted to grow much. Looking better this time around. 


DLJeffs said:


> Just remember - the more you plant, the more you have to take care of.


Never plant a garden that's too big for you wife to take care of

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

How was it ordered? per load, per cy, per ton? And what are dimensions of the pile? Quick calc can confirm. Dirt/fill/gravel shortages are a thing to be constantly aware of. A couple of times, I've had fill come in that looked to be half loads. After research, it was determined the proper amount was dispatched, but the driver was going to a friend's house, dumping some and then delivering the balance to my project. Has happened with concrete also. Excavation contractors love to be paid on a "per load" basis from hauling off unusable material on a Change Order. It amazes me how little their trucks can haul when they get paid by the load. I have to put in my contracts with them that all truckloads have to be inspected by my superintendent and a photo taken, before it leaves the site. They will not be paid unless that happens.

But then again this is a wonky business. I've been threatened of being thrown off the roof of a 20 story building, had a painter pull a gun on me, received an OSHA violation for not having a backup alarm (rule had just been put in effect) on a track mounted 350T crane (now think about that a little - what is reverse on a track mounted crane?) and threatened with jail for cutting down trees (had the permit that showed the tree removal and their replacement units, even had a tree removal permit, but apparently needed some sort of tree cutting permit that supposedly had gone in affect 2 days prior). One project, I was threatened with jail for dirtying city streets (cops showed up to take us in, but I had photos that I gave police that it was not my trucks/subs/suppliers that were doing the dirtying), also threatened with jail for not having proper erosion control (cops again showed up, but I showed the authorities, that per their regulations I did not even need erosion control, but as a function of best practice and being good citizens and neighbors - we had installed some anyways), had a naked woman (drug addict) walk through the job a couple of times in broad daylight (I think she was drumming up business - duh), had some teens steal a backhoe and take a joy ride through town and crashed it into a mansion on the other side of town (guy tried to sue us for allowing the teens to steal the backhoe), had 2 floors (about 80,000 sf) collapse/blow down because of 100 mph derecho winds (they were being framed, and we had the proper shear walls properly installed, but the architect failed to tell us that his design relied on the drywall to resist wind forces - first time I encountered that), guy in a wheelchair wheels past the superintendent's office trailer and steals a tool truck off the plumbing sub in broad daylight, and on Christmas eve and again on Christmas afternoon - someone broke into a number of completed condos and stole the appliances (we got a call from the, once again irate, police saying we had water flowing off the project and into the street -( when the theives took the refrig's they just tore them from the water piping for the icemakers). Now not really wanting to diss a particular city (Memphis), but it is hard to turn a deaf ear when you can add together all the vandalism and theft in my 43+ years of projects across the Southeast and multiply that total sum by 10 and still would not equal that one job.

For the life of me I cannot explain why I made mention of all that - guess I had to get it off my chest. Now, Lil Mikey is ordered to go sit under his rock and suck his thumb for the rest of the day - but as we all know he doesn't color well between the lines - or doesn't play well with others!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> How was it ordered? per load, per cy, per ton? And what are dimensions of the pile? Quick calc can confirm. Dirt/fill/gravel shortages are a thing to be constantly aware of. A couple of times, I've had fill come in that looked to be half loads. After research, it was determined the proper amount was dispatched, but the driver was going to a friend's house, dumping some and then delivering the balance to my project. Has happened with concrete also. Excavation contractors love to be paid on a "per load" basis from hauling off unusable material on a Change Order. It amazes me how little their trucks can haul when they get paid by the load. I have to put in my contracts with them that all truckloads have to be inspected by my superintendent and a photo taken, before it leaves the site. They will not be paid unless that happens.
> 
> But then again this is a wonky business. I've been threatened of being thrown off the roof of a 20 story building, had a painter pull a gun on me, received an OSHA violation for not having a backup alarm (rule had just been put in effect) on a track mounted 350T crane (now think about that a little - what is reverse on a track mounted crane?) and threatened with jail for cutting down trees (had the permit that showed the tree removal and their replacement units, even had a tree removal permit, but apparently needed some sort of tree cutting permit that supposedly had gone in affect 2 days prior). One project, I was threatened with jail for dirtying city streets (cops showed up to take us in, but I had photos that I gave police that it was not my trucks/subs/suppliers that were doing the dirtying), also threatened with jail for not having proper erosion control (cops again showed up, but I showed the authorities, that per their regulations I did not even need erosion control, but as a function of best practice - we had installed some), had a naked woman (drug addict) walk through the job a couple of times, had some teens steal a backhoe and take a joy ride through town and crashed it into a mansion on the other side of town (guy tried to sue us for allowing the teens to steal the backhoe), had 2 floors (about 80,000 sf) collapse/blow down because of 100 mph derecho winds (they were being framed, and we had the proper shear walls properly installed, but the architect failed to tell us that his design relied on the drywall to resist wind forces - first time I encountered that), guy in a wheelchair wheels past the superintendent's office trailer and steals a tool truck off the plumbing sub, and on Christmas eve and again on Christmas afternoon - someone broke into a number of completed condos and stole the appliances (we got a call from the, once again irate, police saying we had water flowing off the project and into the street -( when the theives took the refrig's they just tore them from the water piping for the icemakers). Now not really wanting to diss a particular city (Memphis), but it is hard to turn a deaf ear when you can add together all the vandalism and theft in my 43+ years of projects across the Southeast and multiply that total sum by 10 and still would not equal that one job.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot explain why I made mention of all that - guess I had to get it off my chest. Now, Lil Mikey is ordered to go sit under his rock and suck his thumb for the rest of the day - but as we all know he doesn't color between the lines!


Glad you shared. 

The gal at the yard was mixing by the ton and by the yard. We were also asking a lot of questions about other materials….. I knew if I was paying for delivery I wanted to fill the truck up. Am calling this morning to see what I actually paid for and will go from there.


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Glad you shared.
> 
> The gal at the yard was mixing by the ton and by the yard. We were also asking a lot of questions about other materials….. I knew if I was paying for delivery I wanted to fill the truck up. Am calling this morning to see what I actually paid for and will go from there.


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, stopped by the Sand and Gravel place and got my statement. It appears correct. That was a 10 ton pile……, 14.78 yards, and with the number on the invoice it is 1300 lbs per yard. I bought a friends trailer so I could move smaller amounts of material around, pick up rock, etc. and if my estimating is somewhat accurate I unloaded 4500 lbs this afternoon in the backyard. Needless to say I abused that trailer horribly not counting my body.

pictures to follow……that dirt really compressed…….

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike Hill

So did they bill you by the cy or by the ton? A unit weight of 1300# per cy isn't bad - not saturated. I buy per volume when I can. It's amazing how much water they can put in a pile of sand, gravel, soil when they sell by weight. And for what I need the material for, I do not need moisture.

Just to compare. Got on Ama..... and looked at Miracle gro "soil" products in 1.5 cf sizes. They really don't contain much if any soil, but "compost" and other stuff - in reality processed forest products (whatever that is), including plastic, rocks, wire, paper, tin (all things I have found in their bags recently). Long ago they used to sell by the pound, but now by volume supposedly. Why do I say supposedly? The product size dimensions (24" x5.6"x16") indicate 1.24 cf - not 1.5 cf. And that would be if the corners, sides, and ends were square and not rounded like they are. AND if all the interior volume was completely filled with material. And with the mish-mash of material in the bag, you are paying for a high amount of air. Now, because they now supposedly sell by volume, they ship pretty dry material - with little real soil and sand - i.e. less weight per volume = cheaper shipping. But all these figures are dependent on the published data - and who knows how accurate the little amazon minions are in reporting that data. Can't find the weight or bag sizes many places - guess it is a secret that they know will unlock people like me to do the figures to see what they are actually doing.

So with the published weights and volumes - which we know are incorrect - the unit weights are from 455.26#/cy to 880.2 #/cy for their "garden/raised bed soil" products. With per ton prices ranging from $804 to $2250 and per cy prices ranging from $222 to $513. For comparison - the most expensive topsoil around here (been screened, heat treated, and "good" stuff added is $60 per cy delivered in 18 cy loads - cheapest is much less per cy.

Most places indicate unit weights for "topsoil" ranging from 1050 to 2000 #per cy for who knows what moisture content. Saturated unit weights range up to 4000 #/cy. Have you ever gone past a gravel plant and seen sprinklers on top of the piles? Its there not to keep the heat down or prevent fires or preventing dust - i assure you. Its partially because some concrete and asphalt plants have learned to expect gravel at a moisture content for their mixes (minimizes dust when handling - dust = new OSHA silica regulations and big fines). However, for fill, and underslab drainage and pipe bedding - I don't need nor want moisture. But the plants pull from the same pile as what is going to the concrete plants and I get to pay for a higher weight product I do not need. Higher unit weight means less volume and I need volume. Pug mix, crusher run - whatever your area calls gravel with fines (un-seived material) is the worst as the fines really can hold moisture compared to cleaned gravel.

Thus the sad state of my life - having to figure out who is gouging/scamming me the least! But I guess every industry/business had to do the same. I've seen dump trucks with beds that are higher than the sides and crowned so that they look like they are hauling greater volumes than they actually are.

The greed and need for cheating astounds this old man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## sprucegum

I have never seen topsoil sold by weight around here, it is however common practice for processors to add sand to rich loam during the screening process. To make better drainage, so they say . Rock products usually sold by weight and sometimes gravel.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gdurfey

although told by cy, it had to be by weight because they could have never figured out that accuracy for the measurement. That was a computer. Which I also get......I guess........

On the good side, I would say this is good stuff, very dry, screened, etc. This was not a garden mix, but I think the ticket said "Class A"...... Again, just was expecting the pile to look larger. After unloading the trailer (just realized I didn't get pictures loaded) and feeling it this morning, I would say it felt more like 13.5 thousand pounds........cross training at its best, one shovel load at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Pictures from backyard so you don’t have to backtrack













I had very good supervision, and she is now several shades darker

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> although told by cy, it had to be by weight because they could have never figured out that accuracy for the measurement. That was a computer. Which I also get......I guess........
> 
> On the good side, I would say this is good stuff, very dry, screened, etc. This was not a garden mix, but I think the ticket said "Class A"...... Again, just was expecting the pile to look larger. After unloading the trailer (just realized I didn't get pictures loaded) and feeling it this morning, I would say it felt more like 13.5 thousand pounds........cross training at its best, one shovel load at a time.


Might have been a good time to buy a bucket for the tractor! Sounds like a good excuse to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Might have been a good time to buy a bucket for the tractor! Sounds like a good excuse to me!


I have one, was using tractor to pull trailer so I just used shovel. Bucket made quick work on 75% of the load!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wasn't sure!


----------



## Steve in VA

Coming along nicely and thanks for sharing all the pics along the way!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

A fresh pile of dirt must be laid in, it's a rule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey

A few things started and finished this weekend. 2 wall sections, 1 temporarily screwed in, other next to it. Need to get that compressor in. Also 2 sensor lights and my Texas star.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Finally major progress, well at least I feel that way. Framing of interior walls done!!! Last push to finish wiring, possibly call for an inspection for Tuesday. 

Too long in getting this far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

The electric is done except remounting the panel cover. What a great feeling….at least until I get the inspection.
French doors are ready to mount, going to get started on the insulation, and I have started emptying the attached garage. Not quite enough room for the jeep yet, but am close!! Denise wasn’t happy about the Wing going in before the Jeep, but what can I say??

Will edit from phone to add pictures.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I am really, really happy!!!!!!!!!! Even though I did not fully pass my inspection, the goofs I made are so simple. Not sure how I did the one, but I bought an "arc fault breaker" vs. a GFCI breaker. Learn to read is the lesson there...and slow down. The other concerned out outdoor outlet; it was not a weather resistant outlet and the bubble type covers are now required vs. the old fashioned flip up covers (didn't realize they were not allowed; why does the hardware store still sell them??). Given the size of the project I can't thank the guys that wired our house and attached garage enough for the tips and hints!!!! They saved me a bundle even if it took me months!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gdurfey

With everything else going on, knee bugging me, etc, we contracted for the deck!! Guys started today, all the piers are in. They took planks off my temp deck to get the 2 under it. Will frame and build next week!! Yeah

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gdurfey said:


> With everything else going on, knee bugging me, etc, we contracted for the deck!! Guys started today, all the piers are in. They took planks off my temp deck to get the 2 under it. Will frame and build next week!! Yeah


Good size deck. Will they be putting a roof over it or are you planning to do that later?


----------



## Mike Hill

Alrighten - more progress!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Good size deck. Will they be putting a roof over it or are you planning to do that later?


Later and the deck does face west. Also know the Trex will get a bit warm under dog's feet. 10' by 30'. Originally I was hoping to wrap around the corner of the house, but, oh well. I didn't win that billion dollar lottery!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Deck is finished and the first meal eaten with our view!!! Love it. Painful process for Denise as the work happened while I was on a business trip. They also didn't get it placed exactly right, makes it difficult to get the hose on and off the bib; but work seems to be top notch. Just need to get a load of gravel for underneath it as one of our dogs loves laying under it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Can I come over to eat?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Can I come over to eat?


of course!!!! No dropping anything on the deck though, no table scraps for the pooches!!! While here, you can teach me more about smoking brisket!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Only a 17 hour 43 minute drive - non-stop. Just keep it under the warming light!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. Is that Trex deck material? Get yourself a plastic scoop shovel so you don't scratch it up. Most snow shovels have a metal edge rivetted on and they'll scratch the bejeebers out of the surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Nice. Is that Trex deck material? Get yourself a plastic scoop shovel so you don't scratch it up. Most snow shovels have a metal edge rivetted on and they'll scratch the bejeebers out of the surface.


yep, looked at other items but ended up with Trex. Thanks for snow shovel recommendation!!! Will get one for Denise!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Just passed my electric final!!! Yeah......after 4 tries...... Faulty GFCI circuit breaker!!! But, Home Depot said they would take it back. Wasn't sure if there were returns on such items. Plus one for them!!! I am sure a professional could have laid out the circuits better than I did, but I am really happy with all that I did.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sorry I'm late to the house building party here. 9 months! This was an entertaing read Garry. It took me two nights to read this whole thing.  

Now I'm looking forward for more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

So, starting hanging insulation last night. Still have some organizing and such to complete before Saturday's big move, but I couldn't resist. Sometimes I have trouble starting......so I jumped in. The corner I worked on will get some tongue and groove pine i have had for a while and it wil become an "antique display" wall. Been collecting junk for a long time from antique stores and flea markets. Nothing specific, but anything wood and mechanical related such as old tools. Figured this will be a place where I can finally get them hung and let them collect dust!!!

(pictures will follow, check back shortly)












Forgot to mention: I had my buddy George supervising!!!! What a great adoption.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

The contractor we hired to do some erosion mitigation and retaining walls showed up a month early!! Yeah.......and we are so fortunate; they get after it. We have had great crews 3 out of 4 efforts. And the 4th worked hard, just don't feel they executed my shop foundation the way they could have. Anyway, these guys are knocking it out of the park. 53 tons of rock is going in, regrading part of the driveway and next to house, burying all the downspout drain lines to get water away from house without erosion, etc. Incredible guy on the bobcat!!!

(pictures will follow, check back shortly)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey

What a day. Can't believe they moved over 40 ton of rock.......not much left to finish up. We are so, so happy with the results. They will be back today to finish up. These guys take their job seriously and get the work done!!

hang on one sec while I load the pictures.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

@Sprung, Matt, and others. We do have power hook up, sewer hookup, and places to just set up camp. Dogs are welcome.

Price is wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Leftover material going to good use!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Oh, how I long to go camping out west again... Did a long roadtrip with two of my sisters in 2008 from Wisconsin to California and then, by a different route, back to Michigan (where my parents live). Also did a couple camping/hiking/fishing trips in Montana in 2010 and 2011. Camped in South Dakota, in Custer State Park, in 2019. I need to get out west again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Those folks who do rock work like that seem to really enjoy the puzzle challenge of fitting it all together, etc. They're not much when you put a bunch of plants in front of them or a pile of dirt, but show them a pile of big rocks and their eyes glaze over, they get this weird grin on their faces, their hands twitch, and they start drooling all over. The Ranch is really shaping up nicely Garry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Those folks who do rock work like that seem to really enjoy the puzzle challenge of fitting it all together, etc. They're not much when you put a bunch of plants in front of them or a pile of dirt, but show them a pile of big rocks and their eyes glaze over, they get this weird grin on their faces, their hands twitch, and they start drooling all over. The Ranch is really shaping up nicely Garry.


I can't believe they left an hour ago. He did overestimate; to my benefit. I have the front "porch" area that we have been talking about, we have most of the back by the deck done, as well as the rest of the work that was estimated. But to do it in 2 days to me is incredible. I love the puzzle challenge; I can put 13,000 lbs onto a 10,000 pound U-Haul. But this is a different type of puzzle/tetris challenge. The guy driving the bobcat was amazing!!! He makes a huge difference for the team as to how fast they can do things. And the owner/supervisor/head guy keeps things going.....he redirects the bobcat from scraping and moving dirt to rock moving again if the guys don't have rocks sitting in front of them. Really good orchestration.

pictures in a moment.......




This "dump" of the leftover is erosion control. This is the major drainage point from the far side of the house, the shop, and even on up the hill around the shop.











The front porch is a level area behind the upper tier. If you sit there and look east you can view one of those rock out-cropping's that are so fascinating out here. Denise has envisioned having her morning coffee right there as the sun comes up through the trees. We will do flagstone or pavers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

What an accomplishment yesterday!!! Can’t thank my abused friends enough. But the saving grace was my buddy’s 19 year old son!!!! Besides being strong and a hard worker, he is one of the young men that gives me hope for our future. He never failed to have a hand ready for the heavy end!!!

Nearly emptied my buddy’s barn and definitely filled the shop. I just stuffed it in, now to make it fit, get organized, and get to work. I am happy with how I sized the wood shop area. 

Uhaul gave me a late start but we did it. Finished up at about 9 last night. Denise walks in from her shift this morning, I get out of bed (finally fell back asleep after fighting cramps) and she looks at me and asks if I’m ok. She promptly added we are too old for this. I told her how thankful I was for having Jake along!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Been concentrating on the shop but have also cut some old corrugated tin to use as wainscoting. 

Also there is a greenhouse to erect….. but some timbers down to mount too. 

Too bad our jobs don’t allow certain crops….. the common joke.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Gdurfey said:


> yep, looked at other items but ended up with Trex. Thanks for snow shovel recommendation!!! Will get one for Denise!


FYI, Trex decking, and several of the other synthetics, is slippery as all He_ _ with any level of frost, snow or ice... Forget about being worried about scratching it up. Wear ice cleats! Don't even think about putting a ladder on it when it's frosty or with any level of mildew at all. Been on too many that were like ice on oiled glass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Getting inside of the ranch ready for Christmas. Doing some wainscoting using old corrugated metal. About 3/4 done, looking for trim and a local place this afternoon. 

Not sure why I didn’t cut more accurate holes in my shop drywall for outlets. These came out much better.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Looking good Gary!
Maybe you could do a "mud ring" on those outlet boxes and put an industrial cover plate on them. Pull them forward to the surface of the corrugated metal. Or, just leave and tend to the other things on your list, I'm sure there are just a few.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

JerseyHighlander said:


> Looking good Gary!
> Maybe you could do a "mud ring" on those outlet boxes and put an industrial cover plate on them. Pull them forward to the surface of the corrugated metal. Or, just leave and tend to the other things on your list, I'm sure there are just a few.


I want to do something……will look into that idea. Thanks.


----------



## Gdurfey

And finally have the mantle hung. I need to do some trim work to hide the French cleat and might still spray the entire thing to seal it. Not sure. 

This is a piece of beam out of an 1800s homestead just east of Colorado Springs just north of what is now Scheiever Space Force Base.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey

And the wainscoting with trim is done. Wow, I do not want to do this type of stuff professionally…..I am too darn critical of myself and skills. Like what we did, but doing it for someone else would drive me crazy. Call it OCD, anal, or my engineering mind along with a perfection issue, I would be in an institution. Glad I got through that and am just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Gdurfey said:


> And the wainscoting with trim is done. Wow, I do not want to do this type of stuff professionally…..I am too darn critical of myself and skills. Like what we did, but doing it for someone else would drive me crazy. Call it OCD, anal, or my engineering mind along with a perfection issue, I would be in an institution. Glad I got through that and am just fine.
> 
> View attachment 234747
> 
> View attachment 234748


Congrats! From another OCD person, it looks just great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

